# Rabbit Hunting 2-6-05



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Went rabbit hunting again today with my brother and 2 friends. We had a fun day and got to shoot at about 5 rabbits. We only managed to get 2 of them but this was my first rabbit in years and the first for 2005 and the first with my new 870! It was a lot of fun. I brought them home so my son Austin could try out the rabbit, at his request of course


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

sounds like a fun day. let us know how he liked the rabbit


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Thats cool... Sounds like you need to get a dog Bill...


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

My Dad has a good dog but the last 2 times we've went he wasn't able to go with us and bring his dog. LOL, I guess it sounds like I still need a dog huH?!


----------

